# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  دليلك للمصطلحات الادارية و القانونية و المحاسبية

## شذى البنفسج

دليلك للمصطلحات الادارية و القانونية و المحاسبية


ملف مضغوط يحتوي على كافة المصطلحات في الادارة و القانون و المحاسبة ..







...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------


## قريشي حمادي

شكرا

----------

